# POOPING - They so cute...



## Shrub (Jul 25, 2018)

So my husband thinks I am weird for even saying this. Like more so then normal.

We were sitting outside watching the chickens do chicken things. Then I just randomly say they are so cute when they poop. The girls most times when they poop lift their wings a little and squat. I just thought they was so adborable.

Anything else people find adorable about their chickens?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll have to think about that for a while. It's been a while since I've seen my old birds do anything cute. Most of the time it's geriatric dumbness.


----------



## j-m_s (Oct 18, 2018)

I would have to agree with robin416. The only thing my chickens do exciting is scream and fly away when you try to pick them up.


----------



## tammysharp (Apr 11, 2018)

I did not realize until recently that hens are not actually sitting when they lay their eggs. When it comes time, they squat. I witnessed it just the other day with one hen. Having never actually been on scene at the exactly right time I was like . Then I saw ANOTHER hen do it a day or so later. They are sitting, calm as you please, then suddenly they hunker up and partially stand so you can see under them. Then the egg just sort of plops and rolls.


----------



## tammysharp (Apr 11, 2018)

Also...I have this one hen who is so smart. She is a great forager. When she sees me with the pitchfork she hurries over and gets all up in my business, standing on the pitchfork waiting to see what I unearth.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had one of those girls, the one who was like a puppy on my heels constantly. Ugliest little Silkie you've ever seen. She even got herself carried to a sale because she climbed in a carrier when my back was turned. But that made her so charming and won so many hearts.


----------

